# rats up for adoption



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

Country: United States of America
State/Region: New Hampshire
City/Town: Whitefield
Number of rats: 3
Gender: female
Age(s): one 8 months, 2- 9 months
Name(s):Sweety, Baby, Nibbles
colors: One BEW, Two sisters black and grey hooded
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: illness, no longer have enough time to give them the time they all deserve and need. They have been spoiled and now I am having an extremely difficult time keeping up with my life due to serious illness. 
Temperament: very very loving, playful and friendly, wonderful temperaments
Medical problems: none
Will the group be split: two sisters together, BEW okay to be split up
Transport available: not at this time, but I can drive a short distance if really needed.

Other: I have a two tiered awesome ferret nation cage. The top section has been altered to keep three girls safely in. I never got around to wiring the lower half. If someone is willing to give all three girls a very loving home, I am willing to sell the ferret nation cage for 50. Its less than a year old and I am still paying for it on my credit card, otherwise I would just give it up with them. 
Preferred donation: promise of a good loving home with time for them.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

do you still have the rats and cage available? where is whitefield? and new hampshire is right near maine right? near the canadian border?


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

Yes I still have them. Yes NH in close to Maine. I think I am about 2 hours from the Canadian border. Im about 50 minutes to the Maine border. 
These girls are awesome ratties. They have been loved and played with a lot. I just feel so badly as lately I have not been well enough to play with them on a daily basis like I was doing. They are all very friendly and lovable. I will be sad to adopt them out, but happy for them to go to a more suitable home where they will get all the attention they deserve.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

is there anyway to get them closer to the canadian border? i'm coming from saint john, new brunswick. i'm picking these rats up for a friend but i can vouce for her. she is new to rats but learning fast and very devoted. she is my neighbor as well so i'm always handy if more experience is needed. they will be well cared for and very loved. she already has three and would love to have a larger rat family. i believe she is ready for it.


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

I would be willing to drive some, but I am TERRIBLE with finding my way around! I have no idea where your located. I have to find a way to search that online. 
Would she be getting the ferret nation with all three ratties? It would be nice to keep them together.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

yes, she would like the ferret nation as well. she wants her 3 to live with your three eventually and the FN would be perfect for that. will any toys or liners be included or should i tell her to stock up extra? 

don't worry about driving all the way. if you can get to the calis, maine border that would be excellent (saves me all the extra driving and her on gas a bit) but if that's not possible as near to that as you can would be fine (i'm coming from canada and i'm about 2-2 1/2 hours from the calis, maine border).


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

Hi again,
I guess this would not work out as I just map quested calais maine and its over 5 hours from me. I have a toddler that is in preschool right now and i am not up to driving far. Im sorry. It would be a wonderful set up if she was closer. 
Thank you for the interest. I may actually have someone here in a town over who is interested in them. She is a vet tech so she is very good with animals


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

wow, i didn't realize you were that far from the border. maine must be huge! i hope you are able to find them homes soon though. and i hope you'll be feeling better soon too. i have a preschooler too and know how tough it is when i just have a average bug. good luck and feel better soon


----------

